# Looking for a bowfishing boat?



## Cathunter (Apr 8, 2015)

Looking for a decent bowfishing rig prefer a fan boat but might go with the right trolling motor set up.


----------



## Venom Outdoor (Aug 22, 2013)

*Bowfishing boat*

Here is a bowfishing rig we just built. It's our 17/54 Venom boat. It has a 37 HP Boss surface drive motor on it but we can custom make whatever kind of boat your wanting and put an outboard on it if you prefer that. Give us a call

361-798-3986
Venom Outdoor
www.venomoutdoor.com


----------

